# TV switch off October 20th



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you don't know the 20th of October both Rai and Mediaset will start the process of switching over to the new TV standard. That means if you want to watch the channels being switched or the future channels you'll need either a TV that supports the new standard or an external decoder.

Simple enough to check if your current setup is up to the task. Tune into either channel 100 or 200 . If you see something you'll be fine. If all you get is a black screen and you watch Italian TV you'll need to make a choice.

First phase for Rai will only leave Rai 1,2,3 and Rainew24 running the old standard

Meidaset is going slower. The only one of their main channels switching is TGCOM24. The rest for the moment aren't.

Everything will be switching soon enough. 

If your TV is from 2016 or newer you'll likely be fine. Older and you might need a decoder .


----------



## gatta_coco (Jun 29, 2021)

by the way how much is the TV tax in Italy?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't even remember. It's included in the electrical bill. €90 per year.


----------



## gatta_coco (Jun 29, 2021)

If I only watch youtube and Apple TV, still need to paid TV tax?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's linked to owning a TV. To avoid it I think you can apply but if you don't apply they just add it to your electrical bill.


----------



## gatta_coco (Jun 29, 2021)

NickZ said:


> It's linked to owning a TV. To avoid it I think you can apply but if you don't apply they just add it to your electrical bill.


Thanks for the input


----------

